# Looking for School



## marc8 (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone teach Systema in the Boston area?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2010)

Not per the Systema website

http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates&loc=us&sta=MA

But there are teachers in Connecticut and New Hampshire


----------



## Robert Gergi (Sep 24, 2010)

You can also check 
http://russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=partners
for possible partners or training groups 

Hope this helps


----------



## Arthur (Dec 5, 2010)

> Does anyone teach Systema in the Boston area?



Been here for over a decade now. 

www.russianmartialart.org

Arthur


----------



## Robert Gergi (Dec 7, 2010)

As far as I understand Arthur Sennott is not a certified or recognized Systema instructor by Vladimir Vasiliev or Mikhail Ryabko.

All certified Systema instructors and schools are listed on 
http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates

Hope this helps...


----------

